# 操作系统与文件系统的关系是什么

## corner

以前一直以为文件系统是操作系统的一个部分，但安装gentoo的过程似乎颠覆了我的想法，因为在fdisk之后就要安装文件系统了，此处安装文件系统的原因是要管理接下来的portage和stage安装包吗？还是别的原因？？

----------

## s4426565

os是功能之一是 文件系统管理（不是文件系统）（大致可以理解为读写硬盘里的东西）至于文件系统里面有什么 你可以格式化后传输任意你想要的数据进去。电影 软件 什么都可以。

----------

## biergaizi

你的概念不清。

首先，你mkfs也好，fdisk也好，是在分区和创建文件系统。那么什么是创建文件系统呢？

实在没听说过安装文件系统这一说法，那不是安装文件系统，那就是格式化！另外，管理文件系统还要安装什么e2forge等包，那个就是驱动。

----------

## EricHsu

 *corner wrote:*   

> 以前一直以为文件系统是操作系统的一个部分，但安装gentoo的过程似乎颠覆了我的想法，因为在fdisk之后就要安装文件系统了，此处安装文件系统的原因是要管理接下来的portage和stage安装包吗？还是别的原因？？

 

1. fdisk - 分區

2. mkfs.* - 格式化分區

Gentoo 在此步驟上并無特殊, 安裝 Windows 時, 同樣也是讓你先分區, 然後格式化成 fat32, ntfs 之類. 其他操作系統同理.

請閱讀維基百科定義:

1. 文件系統:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system

2. 操作系統:

http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operating_system

----------

